# West Branch Escanaba



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Any reports on conditions/fishing West Branch of the Escanaba, Schwartz or McGregor Creek

Or if the water is too high and fast to fish?

Going this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

Water is high. Will start coming down this evening though. Check the usgs for current conditions


----------



## grp (Jun 7, 2011)

EARLY SEASON HIGH WATER - my favorite time
If u have to fish a predetermined way
then high water is a problem 
But high water actually 
concentrates fish in accessible - easy/quick places
where they seem less wary (if u tiptoe along)
And , usually no one else will be there


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

mattawanhunter said:


> Any reports on conditions/fishing West Branch of the Escanaba, Schwartz or McGregor Creek
> 
> Or if the water is too high and fast to fish?
> 
> ...


Perfect example of how the internet ruins fishing spots. 
If your going... there's really no need to ask...
Don't worry, the unmentionables won't get deleted by the admins on this site, they don't enforce their own policy!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh my gosh are you kidding, what a crazy response to a general question, this is why this site is so crazy there's mostly really decent guys on here then there is a response like this then the next thing you know I'll get a message about my irresponsible Behavior here and a warning when there are people on here with three times worst comments details exedra, thank you for the kind response!



slabstar said:


> Perfect example of how the internet ruins fishing spots.
> If your going... there's really no need to ask...
> Don't worry, the unmentionables won't get deleted by the admins on this site, they don't enforce their own policy!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Steve or another moderator, please let me know if this is out of line, all of the mentioned waters run for miles I gave no cross roads, landmarks, bridges or upstream/down stream dam refrences!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I stand corrected I just read the rules that I didn't read before cuz I'm not a big-time trout fisherman I just got on here real fast for some information so yes I was wrong I named rivers and streams and I am
IN Violation and Stand condemned before you is so kindly pointed out by slabstar!


----------



## Central U.P. (Jan 26, 2009)

mattawanhunter said:


> Well I stand corrected I just read the rules that I didn't read before cuz I'm not a big-time trout fisherman I just got on here real fast for some information so yes I was wrong I named rivers and streams and I am
> IN Violation and Stand condemned before you is so kindly pointed out by slabstar!


Peace out brother fishing should be relaxing! If your nick is indicative of where you're from I grew up just SW in grape town. PM when your up this way I live in Cornell.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Will do Central,we just drove through Cornell, we always joke we should be hunting down there instead of further NW, we always see more deer around Cornell and Watson!

QUOTE="Central U.P., post: 6298409, member: 40382"]Peace out brother fishing should be relaxing! If your nick is indicative of where you're from I grew up just SW in grape town. PM when your up this way I live in Cornell.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes I will, we drive right by you, thanks much and enjoy it up there, I'm back in the rat race and it stinks down here! Literally the air stinks down here!



Central U.P. said:


> Peace out brother fishing should be relaxing! If your nick is indicative of where you're from I grew up just SW in grape town. PM when your up this way I live in Cornell.


----------

